# 2x male baby guinea pigs - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: male.
Age(s): 12 weeks but cannot leave us until they have been neutered. We are happy to reserve them until they are ready. 
Name(s): Lenny (brown, white, black) and Carl (black).
Neutered: They will be neutered before leaving us. 
Reason for rehoming: Children lost interest. 
Will the group be split: No.
Other: These boys are very nice and well handled. They do require daily grooming due to their long hair.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

theyre adorable!
good luck rehoming them!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gone to a new home


----------

